# orange starfish



## Flame Angel (Oct 13, 2010)

Have anyone bought the orange starfish which is on sale at Sea U Marine last week?

Are they reef safe? It looks beautiful.


----------



## BBOSS (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey,

I could not resisted and brought couple. They are beautiful starfish. Not a lot infomation of them on the web. According to LiveAquaria.com, it may harm clams, sponges and small anemones , so I guess they are not completely reef save. http://www.liveaquaria.com/diversden/ItemDisplay.cfm?c=2733+4&ddid=102930


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Yep,you gotta love Ken's sales -I'm checking out his website every Friday morning. Sometimes even Thursday night around midnight, LOL!

I also bought a pair - nice colour, almost purple-orange. Gets along fine with everyone so far... The mighty Aphrodite gave her consent to boot! We agreed they are nicer than just the plain light tan-coloured ones. And the kids think they are cool.


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

IMHO I dont think you should of gotten them. Most StarFish Starve to dealth in closed systems.. 
I would find a food that it likes and feed it.. Or watch it starve as most do.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

never seen starfish police before but theres a first for everything lol 

they eat the fine film that covers rocks, sand and glass. really sensitive to salinity and PH changes. Mine hasnt touched any corals in the past 6-7 months I have had it.


----------



## tsam (Feb 13, 2009)

i've found in the past from experience that the orange starfish is very difficult to keep. Once they sustain an injury or scratch, they don't seem to recover. 

the sand sifter starfish is probably a better option.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

tsam said:


> i've found in the past from experience that the orange starfish is very difficult to keep. Once they sustain an injury or scratch, they don't seem to recover.
> 
> the sand sifter starfish is probably a better option.


most probably some other Issues, my starfish has had its legs tore off and still alive and growing the legs back !! lol he was fighting some crab LOL)

sand sifter starfish are the ones that starve to death in captivity, they clean out a DSB on a 65G within 3 days and will have no more left to eat.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Formosa sp. Starfish are smaller and generally hardier species.

Home aquariums rarely produce enough food for any species, sand sifter or not, so you should treat them as scavengers, especially when the starfish have to compete with other species, like crabs and shrimp and worms. Therefor for best longterm survival of starfish you should target feed them every two or three days. Simply find them in you tank and place a price of soft food beneath them. You can place the top cut off funnel part of a 2L pop bottle over the starfish to prevent it's food being stolen.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

KeMo said:


> Most StarFish Starve to dealth in closed systems..


By a "closed system" do you simply mean an aquarium? Would it not go without saying then, that anything in a closed system would starve to death if not given appropriate food? I thought we all knew that already...

Have you had bad experiences with starfish in the past?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Here's what one of mine looks like. Just another cool thing to see in the tank...


----------

